# أنين لا يسمعه غيرك يارب



## ramzy1913 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
                              انين لا يسمعه غيرك يارب 


مؤلمه هذه الصرخه التى لا يسمعها احد غيرك.. تجد نفسك تئن وتتوجع .. تصرخ لتلفت انتباه من حو لك.. ولكن ويا للعجب .. لا احد
يسمعك او يشعر بانينك .


احيااانا تصرخ فى وجه من االمك وتسبب فى وجعك لكى يصحو ضميره ويداوى جرحك .. فتكتشف انك أسعدته بتعاستك ... وان هذا هو كل مبتغاااه .


يا لقساااوة القلوب من حولك ..هذا ظلمك .. وهذا هجرك .. وهذا تخلى عنك فى عز احتياجك ........ تركوك وحيد .. ضعيف .. تبكى حالك !!!!!!!!


لم تعد ترى الا الظلام.. ولا تتذوق الا المرار ..يأست من ان تجد قلباً يحبك أو اذناً تسمعك .. أو فماً يطمئنك ..


تظل تبحث وتبحث الى ان يضنيك البحث . ... بلا جدوى .. بلا امل .
تمر عليك الدقائق ثقيله ...تصادق وحدتك لعلك تجد فيها الونيس الذى تبحث عنه ..


الم يخطر ببالك ابداً انك تبحث عن الشخص الخطأ فى المكان الخطأ ؟؟؟؟؟
أتبحث بين البشر عن حباً صادق !!!!


أتبحث عن من يحبك بدون مصلحه أو مقابل !!!!! اتبحث عن من يضحى بنفسه من أجل ذاتك !!!أتبحث عن من يتقبلك كما أنت بسلبياتك قبل ايجابياتك !!!
ابشرك ...........

لن تجد انسان بهذه المواصفااات على ارضنا المتسعه .
ولكنه هناك يسمع نداك ... يمسح دموعك ...يبغى سعاادتك ..يحبك بصدق لانك منه ..لا ينتظر منك شىء ...أى شىء ..ضحى من اجلك قبل حتى ان تولد .. يريدك الافضل .


انه الهك ......الذى تتناساه ولا ينسااك .
الهك الذى يحنو عليك ولا يرى منك الا قسوتك .
الهك الذى اشتراك بدمه الثمين وبعته بابخس ثمن .
انصحك مهما بحثت لن تجد له مثيل ..ارجع لحضنه الدافىء ... بلغه رجاااءك .

.تمتع بحنانه ..عاتبه فهو لن يغضب منك لانه منتظرك .. يريدك ..

جررررب ولن تندم ابدااااااً

منقول


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا رمزى*
*شكرا على الموضوع*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى العزيز كوكو الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> *انه الهك ......الذى تتناساه ولا ينسااك .
> الهك الذى يحنو عليك ولا يرى منك الا قسوتك .
> الهك الذى اشتراك بدمه الثمين وبعته بابخس ثمن .
> انصحك مهما بحثت لن تجد له مثيل ..ارجع لحضنه الدافىء ... بلغه رجاااءك .
> ...


*ميرسى رمزى موضوع معزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك هابى الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انه الهك ......الذى تتناساه ولا ينسااك .
الهك الذى يحنو عليك ولا يرى منك الا قسوتك .
الهك الذى اشتراك بدمه الثمين وبعته بابخس ثمن .
انصحك مهما بحثت لن تجد له مثيل ..ارجع لحضنه الدافىء ... بلغه رجاااءك .

.تمتع بحنانه ..عاتبه فهو لن يغضب منك لانه منتظرك .. يريدك ..

جميل اووي 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

صح انين محدش بيسمعه غير ربنا خصوصا كل قلب متعلمش يشكى او يحكى


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم اخوتى الاحباء الرب يبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا رمزى
للموضوع  الجميل جدا  

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى العزيز النهيسى الرب يباركك


----------



## DODY2010 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

صح انين محدش بيسمعه غير ربنا خصوصا كل قلب متعلمش يشكى او يحكى
حلو كتير


----------



## ramzy1913 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشكرك دودى الرب يباركك*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (18 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وجميل جدا 
مشكورررر اخى رمزى 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ramzy1913 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشكرك عزيزى نور الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*جميل
شكرا رمزى
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## لوزه (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع حلو اوى تسلم ايدك


----------



## ramzy1913 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم اخوتى الاحباء الرب يبارككم ويفرح قلوبكم


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع حلو اكتير اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى الكريم الرب يباركك


----------

